# How far does the 2.5L Jetta go on a tank of gas?



## jkpq45 (Jul 9, 2007)

The answer: 427.7 miles. Then it dies. And you have to call VW roadside assistance to get gas. Then wait an hour and a half. Then you have to pay the guy and try to get reimbursed by VW, since he was too much of a douche to take a PO from VW.
I'm definitely having a case of the Mondays.


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: How far does the 2.5L Jetta go on a tank of gas? (jkpq45)*

I'll bet you don't do that again.


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: How far does the 2.5L Jetta go on a tank of gas? (jkpq45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jkpq45* »_The answer: 427.7 miles.

How the hell do you get 427.7 miles? Is that only highway driving?


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: How far does the 2.5L Jetta go on a tank of gas? (Servo888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Servo888* »_
How the hell do you get 427.7 miles? Is that only highway driving? 

No sh**!!! I have never gotten more than 350 with 75% highway, 25% city driving.
- Jeremy.


----------



## jkpq45 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: How far does the 2.5L Jetta go on a tank of gas? (jtrujillo86)*

Almost the best mileage I've ever gotten. I got 29.97MPG last week--this tank was just a little short of that.
Over summer I was around 28. When the air cooled down and I was going to work and coming home during before dawn/after dusk (woot long work weeks) then it jumped up.
I'm 95% highway driving. With the Tiptronic Auto. So yeah, almost 30 is hot ****.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

sucks for you jetta owner 
36mpg and 35mpg have been my best tanks thus far
In the jetta I have gotten 32mpg and 450 miles to a tank with more left to go

Try driving slower
in both cases I was doing 55 in the rabbit I was shifting at 2000


----------



## jkpq45 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Sounds like you have a 5-speed manual?
I have 70 miles to drive per day. Takes me about an hour and a half--if I don't do 80 when I can, the traffic that slows me down takes the time to 2+ hours. Unacceptable.
The environment can afford a hit for my impatience. At least I'm not getting 5MPG anymore like in my '69 Mustang Mach I, eh? Used to drive that thing like I stole it.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

I've reached 35MPG before, crusing down and up the garden state parkway.
So it doesn't suck for me as a Jetta owner


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

In the rabbit I reached 398 miles on 12.5 gallons. Gas light just came on when I gassed up. That was averaging ~80 mph. I got 33 mpg when we were limping back at 65 mph due to a broken alt bracket on another car


----------



## fam184 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Q: How far can the jetta go on one tank of gas.
A: As far as your hopes and dreams can take it. After that just piss in the tank. 
For more jewles of wisdom look for my book "hopes dreams and the joys of pissing in a gas tank" 
I'm so bored








but for real why did you go that far without filling your gas tank?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (fam184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fam184* »_Q: How far can the jetta go on one tank of gas.
A: As far as your hopes and dreams can take it. After that just piss in the tank. 
For more jewles of wisdom look for my book "hopes dreams and the joys of pissing in a gas tank" 
I'm so bored








but for real why did you go that far without filling your gas tank?

also how long was the gas light on?


----------



## wolfslider1 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*

Only 290 on a full tank, highway and street 50/50, regular driving.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (wolfslider1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfslider1* »_Only 290 on a full tank, highway and street 50/50, regular driving.









ouch! how much gas are you putting in every fill up? I get depressed if I don't hit 320 before the gas light comes on ~12.5 gallons to fill


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

I got 36 mpg once under optimal conditions on I-71.
My best overall tank was 32 mpg. I was impressed with my rental Jetta from this past weekend (an 07 with same powertrain as mine) when it got 30 mpg after driving up and down the mountains of central Pennsylvania. There was much use of tiptronic and climbing.


----------

